# My mom thinks I'm crazy



## AmberElise96 (May 19, 2015)

Growing up I was always difficult to handle. Before my social anxiety kicked in I was fun loving, always with friends, and all around the life of the party. When I went into 6th grade that all changed though. My social anxiety didn't present itself in a normal way (shy, quiet, etc.). When I got anxious or nervous I would explode, I would say the most ridiculous things at inappropriate times because I didn't know how to deal. I started getting in trouble at home and in school. Now that I'm older and I've gotten the help I needed for my anxiety my mom still talks and treats me like I'm that little girl in middle school. Something that I'm not proud of that I did was I would take cash out of my moms bag when there was a game I wanted to go to. Now I'm 19 and I've done everything I can to try and make things better; but it's not working. She will ask me to do something for her like go to the grocery store, but if she doesn't have exact change for what she needs she says, "Never mind I can't trust you to do that. You might pull out middle school you and steal from me." If I was just now in high school I would understand why she doesn't trust me, but she's holding things from 8 years ago against me. I don't know how to deal with it and it's really starting to hurt.


----------

